# Brute stopped running???



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Was ridding my brute the other night just trail ridding gettin into it every once Ina while and outa the blue just shut off like someone hit the kill switch finally got it started and it would run for about 30sec and shut off then last attempt it started smoking white blue and that's when I noticed the air box is slap full of oil anyone have any ideas it's a brute 750 with the amr top end kit


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

were you doing alot of wheelies? sounds like it pushed all the oil outta the top end and burnt the rings up. happend to my race quad running about 70mph motor just locked up got it back to my buddys atv shop and the rings seized with no oil going to the top end and warped the heads on mine


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope no wheelies at all just trail ridding with my gf on the back it didn't smoke right away either only after I put my hand over the snorkel bc it was acting like it sucked up trash then I just shut it off and got towed home


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Is ur crank case breather in ur airbox still

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I was messin with it more after work and cleaned my carbs and got it to stop smoking but there 2 small vent holes in the airbox one seems to be seeping oil that's gotta be the problem


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's your crankcase vent hose, if you ride wheelies or hammer down alot it will puke oil into your air box


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay well idk if I understand the catch can right but if I take the vent hose off and run it to the catch can then off the can to airbox should that fix it?


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

That's the way I understand the catch can works.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Would a Pcv valve work in the mean time? Wana ride this week


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

That may be something worth trying. Maybe some of the other guys on here can verify.


----------

